# Radiator Cooling fans



## geosmax (Feb 6, 2009)

I know someone knows the answer to this. I have a 2002 maxima gle. replaced the radiator last summer. Its winter now, and my cooling fans come on once the car has reached operating temp and won't shut off. I replaced the themo, relays 1 and 3., Temp sensor. Had a total flush. no coolant leaks, no white smoke, nothing.
I noticed the aftermarket radiator is very thin and thought maybe it is not getting rid of the heat efficiently. Not enough tubes and fins. Or maybe the cabin sensor is bad and keeping the fans on to cool the condenser.(if that makes sense). Any Ideas?


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a common symptom of trapped air in the system. When you turn on the heater it makes it worse, because there's air trapped in there too. Unless you spend a half-hour or so bleeding the air out, trapped bubbles will do funny things like this.


----------



## geosmax (Feb 6, 2009)

*bleed Radiator*

How do I bleed the air out of 2002 maxima gle


----------

